
10 years in Bay Area tech – what I’ve learned - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.co/10-years/
======
ChrisNorstrom
I LOVE stories like these. Now what I want to know is, why did you move away
from Seattle? How do you feel about "the big one" earthquake slowly getting
closer and closer to happening? My biggest shock about the bay area were the
tiny houses and tiny backyards. It's something I just can't deal with and
don't want to compromise on. For the same price I can get an amazing home
somewhere less crowded with a higher quality of life, less stress, less
pollution, and less traffic. Are the opportunities and friendships in the bay
area really worth giving up all those things for?

~~~
ngokevin
What I like about the Bay Area is that it has some of the greatest backyards
within driving distance: Marin Headlands, Yosemite, Death Valley, Lava Beds,
Redwoods, Channel Islands, Joshua Tree, Sequoia.

------
65827
Step 1: Be rich

